# Sexing baby chicks



## 2QBs

Hi guys. We are new here. I'm sure this question's been asked a bunch, but any tips on sexing baby chicks? We have just started incubating our eggs and it would be a big help to be able to tell our gals from the guys.


----------



## Energyvet

Some you can tell by color, some you can look at feathering on the wings the first 1-3 days. Some you can feel the skull for a depression or a ridge bump. What breed cause a lot depends on the breed.


----------



## realsis

Hi and welcome! I'm new at this also. But I know that for sex linked chicks it's color and some it's the wing, as said earlier. It all depends on there breed. So breed is important with there sexing. I have two female baby silkie chicks I got DNA tested and one straight run. The DNA tests can be done with a feather for as little as 12.00 and free kit. I was looking into this one lab that had a turn around of two days pretty fast! So you can do something like that if you want to know sex. I know silkies are very hard to sex. So it's up to you but if you look online you can find places that are really cheap.


----------



## BantamHero

Look at there wings and it well tell you if you have a pullet or cockerel


----------



## profwirick

BantamHero said:


> Look at there wings and it well tell you if you have a pullet or cockerel


that is so fascinating! wish I had known when I got mine. (now they are two and a half months)


----------



## BantamHero

I've been doing this sense I was 6! And it's pretty cool what you can find out about them!!


----------



## Sandy

BantamHero said:


> View attachment 4246
> 
> 
> Look at there wings and it well tell you if you have a pullet or cockerel


Does this work on just certain breeds? I always end up with more cockerels than pullets even when I hatch my own. Incubator malfunction sent temps soaring one time and lost all but one that I was able to save. He's very healthy and handsome


----------



## BantamHero

It really does work, many hatcheries try this technique on almost all chicken breeds! But if you wait to long you won't be able to tell


----------



## 2QBs

Wow! Great tip! We will give the feather thing a try.


----------



## Energyvet

Theres an app called Picken Chicken. It's great for details like what breeds can be wing feather sexed. Might be worth a look.


----------



## LeslieB

*Identifying Pullets and Cockerels*



BantamHero said:


> View attachment 4246
> 
> 
> Look at there wings and it well tell you if you have a pullet or cockerel [/QUOTE
> 
> thanks so much for this, we are new at raising chicks but love them and appreciate the "old and true ways" which are truths and always will be,
> 
> Life is much simplier then people make it, which is what I am trying to teach my children...
> 
> Your wisdom and guidance is much appreciated, and goes a long ways...
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Leslie
> SK. Canada


----------



## Jim

Energyvet said:


> Theres an app called Picken Chicken. It's great for details like what breeds can be wing feather sexed. Might be worth a look.


Is this an apple app? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## jasmin

Jim said:


> Is this an apple app? I can't seem to find it.


Pickin Chicken - spelled slightly differently. It's $2.99 to buy.


----------



## Jim

Thanks, I found it. It is an iPhone app, I was looking under iPad apps.


----------



## Vanessasilkies

I thought Picken chicken was a game lol


----------



## LeslieB

*Picken Chicken App*



Energyvet said:


> Theres an app called Picken Chicken. It's great for details like what breeds can be wing feather sexed. Might be worth a look.


Thanks for the info. You need to have an Ipad, pod or phone for this app. so I will get my son to download it for me on his Ipad. Looks neat, and something kids will like...

Thanks again,

Leslie


----------



## Energyvet

It's a lot of fun when you're just starting out.


----------



## CarlaJoRyan

*Picken Chicken*

I cannot find the app for this


----------



## gotchicks

It's spelled Pickin Chicken. Wonder why they dont have Golden Comets. Are there another names for them?


----------



## Energyvet

Try red sex linked.....


----------



## camel934

I have this app and it's pretty cool! Definitely worth downloading it! Thanks Evergyvet!


----------



## Energyvet

You are welcome! I love it and its entertaining too. Glad you are happy.


----------

